# Maglok magnetic clasps



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Anyone have a source for these at at a low price? The magloks are the only clasp I have found that will hold gemstone jewelry without openng up, but I need a cheaper supplier. Right now I'm buying them at Michales in the $4 range. Using a cheaper grade clasp would mean adding a safty chain and more work, plus a higher price on my jewelry(to be avoided)


----------



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

Have you tried Artbeads? I like the free shipping and no minimum order. The gold-plated 6mm clasp is only 1.89

http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?query=magnetic&x=12&y=10&vwcatalog=artbeads

Gundi


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I use a super heavy duty mag locking system for the jewelry I make as it is all natural stone stuff. These are available in gold color, silver color and have seen them in black. They are not beautiful but they sure are strong and come in 6 mm and 4 mm size. I buy then a hundred sets at at time which gives me a good price. Think I paid .30 each for the last set of 6mm ones. 50 Magnetic Clasps Neodymium STRONG, Silver Colored 6mm. I get them via ebay from a seller named rachelle1901 you might want to check these out. I have never had a customer complain about losing their jewelry! sis


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> I use a super heavy duty mag locking system for the jewelry I make as it is all natural stone stuff. These are available in gold color, silver color and have seen them in black. They are not beautiful but they sure are strong and come in 6 mm and 4 mm size. I buy then a hundred sets at at time which gives me a good price. Think I paid .30 each for the last set of 6mm ones. 50 Magnetic Clasps Neodymium STRONG, Silver Colored 6mm. I get them via ebay from a seller named rachelle1901 you might want to check these out. I have never had a customer complain about losing their jewelry! sis


Thank you for the heads up on this seller, I should've checked eBay right off the bat. Although her clasps aren't "MagLoks' they are suppose to be 3000 Gauss in strenght (which is pretty strong) I'll place an order with her and see how they hold up, if nothing else I'll just use a ligther weight bead with them, so not a total loss. Thanks again


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

ltbloom said:


> Have you tried Artbeads? I like the free shipping and no minimum order. The gold-plated 6mm clasp is only 1.89
> 
> http://search.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/nsearch?query=magnetic&x=12&y=10&vwcatalog=artbeads
> 
> Gundi


I was attracted to the free shipping as well, till I checked the prices. I think thier on the high side pricewise, which they might make up for the free shipping with. Check other sites for similar items and the prices, see if you don't agree. I'm not talking just the clasps, but other items.


----------

